# Stolen Gear in Missoula



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, shit. That really sucks. Besides Craigslist, where would they try to sell any of this stuff? Maybe the used gear place on South Third?


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Every place in your area that has a bulletin board? College or even Church outdoor programs? Guides and packers/outfitters? Clubs, newsletters, bulletin boards? 2nd hand stores/flea markets? Get flyers into outdoor stores and their employee's hands. 
Hey, if these guys were sharp and capable they would have employment that would pay them enough they couldn't afford to steal ... but they are too foolish for that. 
_ Crime causes Poverty_, and when they are caught and prosecuted, they will find one more lock being placed on their sorry situation. Thus it will continue until they either straighten up or die in jail.
For everybody's sake, _Sic 'em!_


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

This town has been getting worse and worse for theft, sorry to hear, I'll keep an eye out for any bunches of gear coming up for sale. Like Montana Cat 65 said, I'd get a hold of the Sports Exchange if you haven't already.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Got any pics, Colby? I'll keep an eye out.

I assume most of that gear won't get used until spring.

Also check the sale board in the UC.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

seantana said:


> This town has been getting worse and worse for theft, sorry to hear, I'll keep an eye out for any bunches of gear coming up for sale. Like Montana Cat 65 said, I'd get a hold of the Sports Exchange if you haven't already.


Up here, too. A guy had his entire pickup raided at the Moccasin Creek putin on the MF Flathead and lost $10k in camping/climbing/skiing gear.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I also talked to a friend who knows a couple who had their raft and trailer stolen recently in Missoula, assholes backed up and hooked onto their trailer and took off. Blue (I think) NRS with a couple massive patches on the side, should be pretty easy to spot. Too many people in this town anymore.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

There have always been a LOT of people in Missoula (I lived there in the 90's).

It's just odd, especially this year where there are so many people who no longer share good backcountry or neighborly ethics.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

The Rubber Pushers Anonymous FB page would also be a good place to put the word out.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

I also keep an eye out on Facebook marketplace. You can set an alert through Craigslist for specific items/keywords within an area for gear. I have multiple standing alerts for raft/raft gear manufacturers as I'm still hoping to find a raft and raft trailer someone took from our alley in Kalispell.


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

Karmik Outdoors doesn’t prevent theft of outdoor gear items, but we do help gear to be identified. Our decals are permanent and waterproof. Stick them on your gear and register them. That way whoever finds the lost gear or stolen gear (like a pawn shop or someone on CL when the thief decides to sell) can scan the QR code and get the gear back to the original owner. Please check us out. Karmik Outdoors really is here to help!


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

Karmik Outdoors doesn’t prevent theft of outdoor gear items, but we do help gear to be identified. Our decals are permanent and waterproof. Stick them on your gear and register them. That way whoever finds the lost gear or stolen gear (like a pawn shop or someone on CL when the thief decides to sell) can scan the QR code and get the gear back to the original owner. Please check us out. Karmik Outdoors really is here to help!


----------

